# New mum with 2 young sons in Dubai



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Just moved to Dubai from England and am currently living in The Greens. My boys are aged 1 and 4 and we would love to join some toddler groups to make new friends. Can anyone advise where these take place?

Many thanks.

Happyhour


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

happyhour said:


> Just moved to Dubai from England and am currently living in The Greens. My boys are aged 1 and 4 and we would love to join some toddler groups to make new friends. Can anyone advise where these take place?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Happyhour



Hi Happyhour

I'm an aussie and my husband and I have been in dubai for 2 weeks, currently staying in a hotel down in Bur Dubai. We will be moving up to Discovery Gardens in Jebel Ali in early January. I have a 2 and half year old son, we are not a part of any play groups as such but I am looking to meet new people and he is really missing other kids so I'd be happy to meet up for a play date. You can email me at ........(all one word) if you are interested.

cheers


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

happyhour said:


> Just moved to Dubai from England and am currently living in The Greens. My boys are aged 1 and 4 and we would love to join some toddler groups to make new friends. Can anyone advise where these take place?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Happyhour


Hi was about to post a similar question - I am moving to Dubai - green community to join my husband in April. I have a 2 and 4 year old. Wondered if you now had any good recommendations for toddler groups - Thanks for your help

Becks


----------



## lchamberlain (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Becks.

Did you find some toddler groups? Are your

kids in nursery yet? I have a 17 month old daughter and we've just decided to move to the Green Community. It was either here or Dubai Marina and we've gone for the sensible family option.

I'm really excited though. It'll be a lovely lifestyle for our little girl.

Laura


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

markuslives said:


> Hi Happyhour
> 
> I'm an aussie and my husband and I have been in dubai for 2 weeks, currently staying in a hotel down in Bur Dubai. We will be moving up to Discovery Gardens in Jebel Ali in early January. I have a 2 and half year old son, we are not a part of any play groups as such but I am looking to meet new people and he is really missing other kids so I'd be happy to meet up for a play date. You can email me at *](all one word) if you are interested.
> 
> cheers*


*


Is Bur Dubai as ruff as everyone's saying?*


----------



## c.rupp (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello 

There's a mom and tots group at IBN Batuta mall and Festival City weekly go to the ........ for all the information.

Hope this helps, my son is almost 2 and we have been here for 1 year. Please feel free to mail me if you need more info.

Kind Regards,


----------



## lchamberlain (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks - the Ibn Battuta mall is near the Green Community. We'll definitely head there on a Sunday.


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi there

I have just moved to Dubai 5 days ago and am living in Tecom, which is round the corner from The Greens. I have two girls 1 is 4 and the other is two. My four year old will be starting the school in Greens in a few weeks and want to ensure i can keep my other daughter entertained and occupied. I would be happy to meet up and join you at the toddler group. Let me know





happyhour said:


> Just moved to Dubai from England and am currently living in The Greens. My boys are aged 1 and 4 and we would love to join some toddler groups to make new friends. Can anyone advise where these take place?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Happyhour


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Mayapatel said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have just moved to Dubai 5 days ago and am living in Tecom, which is round the corner from The Greens. I have two girls 1 is 4 and the other is two. My four year old will be starting the school in Greens in a few weeks and want to ensure i can keep my other daughter entertained and occupied. I would be happy to meet up and join you at the toddler group. Let me know


Hi Mayapatel,

I have just moved to Abu Dhabi!

Let me know how you get on in the Greens. When I first moved there I hated it. Everyone seemed so unfriendly and no-one smiled etc but I think I was also homesick and missing my own family and friends. I joined a couple of playgroups and went out all the time with my kids and before I knew it we had some lovely friends around us. 

I am coming back a couple of times before my son starts school in September to see a couple of friends so we could meet up for a coffee if you like and our kids can have a play.

Let me know.

Happyhour


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

That would be great. Let me know when you are next around and we can meet up.

Thanks you 

Maya


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

fatimafq said:


> For the first time in the greens! The munchkins is a playgroup started by two moms which focuses on social,emotional,physical and academic development includign pre-literacy skills and arts and crafts.
> Activities include circle time,collage,poster work,parter work,nursery rhymes and themed units such as transportation,my family,animals and the rainforest etc
> The classes are held at al sidr2b apartment 303 every monday and thursday between 4-5pm.
> If interested please call


If I still lived in The Greens then me and kids would definately giving The Munchkins a whirl. Sounds great and good for the two moms for setting this up. I will forward this info to some of my mummy friends that I have left behind.

Happyhour


----------



## deepak9995 (Aug 25, 2009)

*quote 176072*



Mayapatel said:


> That would be great. Let me know when you are next around and we can meet up.
> 
> Thanks you
> 
> Maya


hi,

dear this is deepak or you can call dee also.
want to make friendship so first add me on this id 
first we will know each other than we will meet .hope you like this idea.
and well iam living in bur dubai and you?

regards,
deepak.thakwani


----------



## Renu (Sep 2, 2009)

ismHi, I have recently moved in Barsha 1, quite close to Greens and have two boys aged 3.5 and 5 years. Like you all, looking for some social interaction and playgroups for kids. Please let me know if I can participate too.

Thank you
Renu


QUOTE=Mayapatel;176072]That would be great. Let me know when you are next around and we can meet up.

Thanks you 

Maya[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Renu said:


> Hi, I have recently moved in Barsha 1, quite close to Greens and have two boys aged 3.5 and 5 years. Like you all, looking for some social interaction and playgroups for kids. Please let me know if I can participate too.
> 
> Thank you
> Renu
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Renu

I am trying to find out about the Little munchkins playgroup thing, i want to take both of my children there. I would love to meet up with you, you can come to my place or we can meet up somewhere, i am sure my children would love it. Let me know. R u thinking of attending the playgroup as well as we can also meet there. Where abouts in indai are you from?

Maya


----------



## Renu (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Maya,
Good to see such a quick reply though I can not find your email id here. My kids go to school, it reopened from Sunday. I am not looking for a formal playgroup. However, still there is a lot of time to do other activities. I would love to get in touch with you. I have left my mobile number in the eearlier thread. Do give a call when convenient. We can meet up.
I am from a city very close to Indian capital New Delhi. How about you?


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Renu said:


> Hi Maya,
> Good to see such a quick reply though I can not find your email id here. My kids go to school, it reopened from Sunday. I am not looking for a formal playgroup. However, still there is a lot of time to do other activities. I would love to get in touch with you. I have left my mobile number in the eearlier thread. Do give a call when convenient. We can meet up.
> I am from a city very close to Indian capital New Delhi. How about you?


I will try to give you a call tommorrow, I am from the UK, but parents and hubby's parents are from India. Actually they are coming over this weekend on their way to India.

Maya


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ladies, please!

It is NOT smart to give out some of this personal information on a forum that anyone can read, let alone your telephone numbers!

We have a Private Message facility, accessible once you have posted 5 times, so use that for exchanging telephone numbers and emails.

I am now going to spend another 5 minutes of my time removing all your telephone numbers....

-


----------

